# New kit loft (I cheated)



## arrowslinger (Mar 12, 2013)

Well after researching materials and such reaching out to find other roller breeders I was beginning to think I was alone. Then about a week ago I sent an email to a fancier I had met at a few roller fly's, Larry Pridmore of the Carolina Pigeon Club and also a master breeder of Mookies. The email was a in general if he knew any roller breeders that I may not? The next day Larry had no luck in an email back to me, but a day later he had great news.

Seems he had built a kit loft and helped a gentleman with some rollers from the James Turner and Tony Roberts collaboration. This fellow due to hawks recently decided to sell the kit box and what rollers he had left. He passed along the number and Wednesday after a few calls the deal was made and I owned now the box and birds 

Thanks to my brother, his F250 and an 18 foot motorcycle trailer, Thursday afternoon we made the 100 mile trip north to pick up the box pictured below.










Loading her up


















Pull out cleaning tray in bottom, 24 perches per box, homer type drop in traps, electric wiring, and circulation vents in back. I plan to modify one end section for a two pair breeding box maybe change the color.

Thanks to Larry Pridmore, John Clardy and friend and also my brother Randy.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice I'm jealous . Now the fun begins.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow that thing looks incredible. I'm jealous as well.


----------



## arrowslinger (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks folks it was one of those deals that comes along and you just have to grab it. Of course I do not get the satisfaction some of you do by building it my own heck I can not drive a nail 

But it is one of the more popular roller kit designs and I am pleased to have it


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Great deal Mike. Like you, I can't drive a single nail but did my best and while it looks crappy, I do get a little satisfaction that I did a bit of the work lol. Good luck.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks great. Welcome to PT.


----------

